# David terrell, the man who may have been king (great read)



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/1/The-Man-Who-Might-Have-Been-King-37643

I know its sherdog, but I really enjoyed this read, and I remember watching him. Thought I would share



> He never looked up. Everything David Terrell did for that year -- for days, weeks and months -- came at a certain eye level. He hunkered down and insulated himself from the world, shutting down and shutting off everything he ever knew.
> 
> Terrell raised his eyes to turn on a TV or maybe look up briefly to find something to eat in the fridge; otherwise, nothing. His eyes were fixed on the floor, groping for answers. He moped, with his head swaying back and forth as he questioned himself repeatedly: “Why did you do it? Why did you quit like that?” The drawn shades to his room were not going to provide a reply. Neither were the tussled bed sheets or the shoes and pants lying strewn on the floor. Only 24 hours earlier, he had the world in the palm of his hands. A day later, he did not want to see anyone. As for eye contact, forget it. In the subsequent days, weeks and months to follow, those few Terrell would see were greeted with a darting look, as if something or someone was ready to pounce on him.
> 
> ...


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Good read. He did look really bad in that Tanner fight I have to admit.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Amazing read, really hits home how depression can absolutely ruin a career, or even a life.


----------

